
SSH Considered Harmful - whack
https://software.rajivprab.com/2019/07/14/ssh-considered-harmful/
======
stargrazer
Let us clarify/summarize: ssh didn't go away, it simply became less visible,
and remains the secure channel component of gaining access to remote
screen/tmux sessions.

